# ISO Recipes for Silicone Muffin/Cupcake Pans



## *amy* (Jul 5, 2007)

I found a pretty good deal on ebay for two silicone muffin/cupcake pans (& two mini muffin pans). Any interesting/different recipes & ideas to share - other than just plain old muffins or cupcakes? (The silicone will work in the oven, freezer & microwave.) I'm also thinking about making tartufo or nutella ice cream cups. TIA


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 5, 2007)

Since it's summer time, these would be nice chilled in individual portions using the muffind cups.

*Millionaire Salad* 
2 eggs
5 T. lemon juice
2 T. butter melted
1/2 pound miniature marshmallow
5 T. sugar
1 cup pecans, chopped
3 bananas
1 20oz. can crushed pineapple
1 14oz. bottle cherries
1 cup heavy cream, whipped

Beat eggs slightly, add lemon juice, sugar, butter and marshmallows. Cook in double boiler stirring constantly until all marshmallows melt. Cool. Add pecans, bananas, pineapple and cherries. Fold in whipped cream, pour into salad mold and chill 12-24 hours.
__________________


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 5, 2007)

A few years back I also say Rachel Ray do mini meatloafs made in muffin tins.  Just another idea.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks, abj.  Copied & saved.  You reminded me of another recipe, I havent made in awhile:

*Little Frozen Fruit Salads*

1 8-oz package cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/4 cup lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon salt - I omit the salt
1-1/2 cups sour cream
1 pint blueberries 
2 cups chopped peaches 
1 cup seedless grapes 
1/4 cup chopped maraschino cherries or strawberries 
pineapple rings 
lettuce 
sour cream 
maraschino cherries 

Beat cream cheese, sugar, lemon juice, and sour cream. Stir in blueberries, peaches, grapes, and chopped cherries. 

Place *paper liners in 16 muffin tins, fill with mixture, and freeze. Remove salad from freezer about 15 minutes before serving. Peel liners and allow salad to soften slightly. Place each salad on a pineapple ring resting on a bed of lettuce. Garnish with a dollop of sour cream and top with a maraschino cherry or strawberry.

*For the silicone pans, I may omit the paper liners, and unmold the salads.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 5, 2007)

itty bitty quiche


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 5, 2007)

How 'bout some sorta Champagne icy thingamajigs?


----------



## *amy* (Jul 5, 2007)

bowlingshirt said:
			
		

> itty bitty quiche


 
I knew there was a reason I bought the mini muffin tins. 

This is a recipe I want to try:

carrot_mini_quiche.html

Thanks Bowlingshirt.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> How 'bout some sorta Champagne icy thingamajigs?


 
Champagne ice thingamajigs sounds goood.  I can put them in my whatchyamacallits. Maybe champagne ice cubes w a cherry inside? 

This is the tartufo recipe I may play around with, if I can smooth the ice cream into the molds.

Oreo Ice Cream Tartufo


----------

